# ANOTHER BABY SWEATER I KNIT THIS MONTH, APRIL 2011



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi folks, this is a picture of the 4th baby sweater I made this month. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

lovely colour and a unique collar. Love it.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you. I have had that pattern for at least 40 years & have never made it until now. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

Too cute! I bet that will be darling on the little cherub!


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Just love it! I look at these lovely little girl outfits and see my grandaughters in them.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

how delicate, yet practical :thumbup: :thumbup: Beautiful! Chris


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

wow, you must love baby sweaters!!!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute and different. I love it :thumbup:


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

yes, I do. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

i love it !!!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you, Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, this is a picture of the 4th baby sweater I made this month. Blessings, Dorothy


Dorothy
Absolutely wonderful. It's a good thing us knitters don't tend to throw things out when we don't use them for years - as you've shown you never know when a particular pattern will be the one you want to knit.

Blessings, Linda


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Is that a rib or is it shadow pleats?
It is very nice, you did a lovely job, I am assuming you did it on a machine??,good job however!!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

It is a rib, made to look like pleats. I didn't knit it by machine. I used 2 straight needles. It is an old, old pattern. so easy to make. Thank you for your nice words. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Really cute!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

That one is my favorite. You have been busy.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is so gorgeous. well done.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is so gorgeous. well done.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are beautiful sweaters. I especially like this last one in the pink. How do you get so much done in one month?

Justine


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Too cute! Going to be great grandma in Nov.


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you sharing the pattern? if so I would like it My email is Thanks,Elaine By the way beautiful job


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

Those are some of the most beautiful sweaters I have seen. Your work is awesome! Very skilled. Hugs, Dusty


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Any chance you could share the pattern?


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

This is so beautiful, your work and pattern! I love the ruffle and haven't seen anything like it. Could you share the pattern? I would love to make it for my granddaughter to be born this July. My email is:


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

That precious! I love it.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

May I ask what pattern you used?


georgethefifth said:


> thank you. I have had that pattern for at least 40 years & have never made it until now. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

This is so very feminine. Lucky little girl!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Soooo cute!


----------



## terrimeo (Mar 21, 2011)

sweater is the cutest I have seen in a long time where do I get this terrific pattern terri m


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

where do you find the patterns


----------



## joyceberger (Feb 20, 2011)

Where can I buy this pattern? The sweater is so sweet.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## addicted2ewe (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't made a sweater yet and I love yours. I aspire!  

Ema K
El Segundo, CA


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

This is just special and I see you have an adorable poodle too :


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

This is just lovely. The design and neck details are beautiful.
I also would love to make one for my Granddaughter.
Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That is so adorable! I love the unique collar. You do beautiful work!


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

how precious, can't believe no one has asked for a pattern, I've never seen anything to it's likeness, would you share the pattern? I'd love it have it. I'm working on a sweater right now, and would like to have the challenge to knit your pattern. Why so many years in the making????


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

Just gorgeous. Where did you get this pattern? Hello from Brooklyn, NY


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful work. I would love the pattern. Can you post it? if you can send it to me. Thank you so much. Lulu


----------



## Knittin'gal (Jan 24, 2011)

Dorothy, the sweater is beautiful--a work of art. You are a skilled knitter. Is the pattern available for purchase? I know you said it's very old, but I'd like to search for it. To find such a beautiful pattern and have it be easy, too, is fantastic.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Very elegant. I love this one.


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

beautiful!!!!!!! where did you get the pattern? hope it was a on-line site====I want to knit it!!!!


----------



## bichon4577 (Mar 26, 2011)

How beautiful- would you share the pattern?
Christine


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

I love the collar!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hello, what knitting book was the pattern in? it is so adorable---might be able to order it on ;line! thanks for any help you can give!!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you


----------



## CTinyTots (Feb 4, 2011)

I just love this pattern, my specialty is baby sweaters. Can you send me the pattern please? Thank you. My email address is:


----------



## bichon4577 (Mar 26, 2011)

I would also love the pattern: 
Thanks so much


----------



## gaylehhs (Jan 29, 2011)

SOO adorable. Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## leelee (Mar 20, 2011)

Would you be abel to share this pattern and the other pink one from your other pictures? I loved that scallop design on the hem and this collar is just adorable. You have wonderful talent. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Very beautiful work. And such a different pattern. Please let us know where to get the pattern.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

georgethefifth

If you are going to be kind enough to furnish the 40 year old pattern for the pink sweater I would appreciate being included. 



Thanks

elaine


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Georgethefifth: What a beautiful pink sweater. Very talented. I too hope that you would share this pattern in order to make one for my 18 month granddaughter . Others made references to other sweaters you knitted but I have not seen them. I will search them out they too must be beautiful. In case you can share my email is . Thank you


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Dorothy. You're on a roll this month. How lovely. Love the collar, love the whole sweater. Please share the patter.
Thanks a bunch, and have a nice day 
Blessings always


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Forgot to add an email. 
Thanks


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

Please add me to the list for the patterns. Beautiful work!


----------



## cthmsmith (Feb 28, 2011)

I would love the pattern too, please!


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

Please add me to the lists for the pattern. I LOVE this sweater. I knit baby sweaters before but not like this design. The sleeves look like its raglan. Is this knitted from the top down? Which it my favorite design to knit. 

Huggs,
Edwin


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

This is such a sweet sweater, I love love love the ruffle! Some of the old patterns are timeless!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! May I have a copy of the pattern? Thanks in advance.


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've never seen such a gorgeous pattern...the collar especially! So pretty.

Any chance you can reproduce the pattern or help us find it?


----------



## rtricola (Feb 11, 2011)

I would love this pattern too. I'm expecting two twin granddaughters for whom I'd love to make this beautiful sweater. You do beautiful work. Thank you.


----------



## lestesan (Jan 29, 2011)

where does one obtain an 'old' pattern like this? does it have a name so that we might search the internet? this is such a lovely garment and beautifully made. i don't want to take away from that by asking for the pattern, too!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Very unique,I can see why you saved this pattern.thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

This is the prettiest April sweater of all, I have a darling great grand daughter that this would be perfect for----------sure hope you will share all four April Swseater paterns with the forum. Thanks M ^j^


----------



## wvgogo (Mar 14, 2011)

What a lovely little sweater! You certainly are a talented knitter! I, too, would love to try my my hand at this pattern if you're sending it around..............Thanks! And thanks for posting the pictures.....I LOVE looking at everyones projects......it's so inspiring!


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful,Beautiful your work is awsome would love this patteren also thank you in advance my addy s


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Dorothy, I too would like the pattern if you can share. I am at: Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lestesan (Jan 29, 2011)

surely Dorothy could post the link here and connect with us all...


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

Who was the knitter that lived on Saratoga Ave.? I lived on St. Johns Pl. Years and years ago my family lived there and I went to T. Jeff. HS for one yr. HELLO FROM BROOKLYN, NY


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

By all means. what is your e-mail address? Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

please send me your e-mail address. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

The blue, pink & 2 colour sweaters have been in my collection for at least 35 - 40 years depending on which sweater we are talking about. If you want the patterns please send me your e-mail address & I will e-mail them to you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

I will e-mail the pattern to you if you will give me your e-mail address. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

this sweater is so easy to knit. If you want the pattern I will send it to you via e-mail. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you, you are so kind.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks so much!


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

Blessings to you! Bernice (mother)


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Gloria, I don't know why it took so long to make this particular sweater. I wanted to many times but you know how things go. You start on something else or you just get busy with life & family. I can't believe how easy it was to make. Send me your e-mail address & I will e-mail it to you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

Blessings to you! Bernice (mother)


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Irish, I will send the pattern to you if you will give me your e-mail address. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you. Our dog is Bichon, 7 years old, female & her name is Angel. We adore her. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi there, I will send the pattern to you if you will provide me with your e-mail address. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, I will send you the pattern if you would provide me with your e-mail address. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

please give me your e-mail address & I will send the pattern to you. Blessings, dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

No. this sweater was not knit from the top down. It is an old, old pattern. I have recently started to knit patterns from the top down. I love it. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Mary, please send me your e-mail address & I will send it to you via e-mail. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Donna, please send me your e-mail address & I will send the pattern to you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

YOU are the knitting machine! Beautiful, very unique sweater to be proud of. Thanks so much for sharing. jb


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Les, I would love to send the pattern to you. There is no point in keeping it to myself. Please send me your e-mail address. I will then send the pattern to you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Dorothy, could you send me the patterns, also. I really love all 3 especially the pink one, but I would love to knit the others for my grandson and the pink one for my grandbaby to be born in July God-willing. Thanks. 
email:



Thank you so much.


----------



## Catharina1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Wow, you must be a fast knitter. Love everything about this sweater. Is the pattern still in publication?


----------



## Bety (Apr 6, 2011)

What a neat sweater!


----------



## Catharina1 (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know if you are allowed to share the pattern for tis gorgeous sweater, I'm new here, but if you are I would LOVE to have it.

I love seeing all the beautiful things people on this forum make. Gives me hope I will actually be that good one day! Hugs,


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dorothy, I loved the pink sweater you made, it's beautiful! I would love to make it for my grand niece. Please send me the pattern to my email, if you could. Thanks.


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hey there, I wold love the pATtern for the ruffled neck sweater in pink! my e-mail address is --thank you so much!!


----------



## Nancy FP (Apr 13, 2011)

How sweet.


----------



## zubella (Feb 6, 2011)

Dorothy, I knit on straight needles too. My first cousin once removed is expecting a baby girl in August.I figure she will need a size 1 or 2 for the winter? Can you tell me where to find that pattern? Is the collar hard to do. I think it looks so lovely!!!


----------



## lestesan (Jan 29, 2011)

you'll be busy, dorothy, with e-mailing your fans! i'm at:

thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern too, 
Thank you so much
Blessings Joyce


----------



## knitwit29 (Feb 2, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> The blue, pink & 2 colour sweaters have been in my collection for at least 35 - 40 years depending on which sweater we are talking about. If you want the patterns please send me your e-mail address & I will e-mail them to you. Blessings, Dorothy


I would just love to have the pattern of this pink sweater with the lovely collar for my year old grand daughter! Thank you soooo much for sharing...! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tessa (May 1, 2011)

I just love this sweater and wanted to know if I could get the pattern? I am going to be a great aunt of twin girls and would love to make them this sweater.
You did an absolutely beautiful job!!!
Thank you.
tessa


----------



## gaylehhs (Jan 29, 2011)

irish gram said:


> hey there, I wold love the pATtern for the ruffled neck sweater in pink! my e-mail address is [email protected] thank you so much!!


I would also like this pattern! My emailis [email protected] Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## coolmom (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank You for the pattern. God bless you.


----------



## kyliesnana (Apr 3, 2011)

Would love a copy of this sweater if you could send it Thanks


----------



## sfhddoc (Feb 23, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, this is a picture of the 4th baby sweater I made this month. Blessings, Dorothy


 Could you share the pattern. I love the sweater


----------



## lestesan (Jan 29, 2011)

i've gotten 'lost' with all these responses to your photo of the lovely sweater with collar (feminine) - i hope you have my e-mail address for sharing with me the pattern. thank you!


----------



## lestesan (Jan 29, 2011)

i'd love it if you'd share the dapper blue (masculine) cardigan, too. i was fortunate to finally find the original photos you posted a couple weeks ago. thanks in advance


----------



## Dbronx (Mar 22, 2011)

If possible can you please send pattern for the beautiful sweater
the one with the ruffle collar to You do beautiful work. I am just starting to do sweater for charity.
God Bless


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

If it is not asking too much I would like copies for all 4 patterns of the sweaters you did in April. You are amazing, such neat wotk too. Thank you so very much. M ^j^


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dorothy
I would live to have a pattern of this beautiful sweater



Thank you in advance

Michaela


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,
Please add me to your list. I would love to have this pattern. I really appreciate the trouble you are going through to send us all the pattern!

(or send it through PM)


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

TANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE PATTERN.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,
I just check my email and it tell me that There has been a new reply posted in the topic:
"ANOTHER BABY SWEATER I KNIT THIS MONTH, APRIL 2011"
on the Knitting Paradise Forum.I opened and there is nothing, I'm sorry to bother you and I understand so many people ask you for a pattern, I really appreciate the trouble you are going through to send us all the pattern!
orange/yellow sweater, and the pink one with that beautifulruffle collar.
Thank you so much again.


----------



## zubella (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks, zubella


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful work. would like to make for my 4 year old granddaughter. where can i find the pattern?


----------



## desertmom99 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,
I've been reading the emails and looking at all the beautiful finished products. Please send me all the patterns for the beautiful baby sweaters you made. Thanks in advance,


----------



## mbart827 (Mar 19, 2011)

So lovely! Please email me your sweater patterns.
Thank you, Marianne


----------



## zoavli (Mar 29, 2011)

Your baby sweater is beautiful, and was wondering if you would share the pattern please. 
zoavli 
(Fife Scotland)


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,
Beautiful work. Please add me to your list. I would love to have this pattern please, orange/yellow, and pink one with ruffle collar. I do some kniting for my daughter friends and her neighbors.

Thank you


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

my name is carol and thank you


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

I would also love the pattern, 

Thank you,


----------



## cthmsmith (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous, Blessing to you, Miss Dorothy. Thank you in advance.
Tammy.


----------



## tessa (May 1, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,
I sent you an email asking for the pattern for this sweater you knitted.
I am new here so I am not sure of the way I can receive any emails from other members.

I would appreciate it if you would send me this pattern as I would love to knit this for my twin great neices.
Thank you in advance and I look forward to seeing more of your work.
Theresa


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Tessa,

Click on the name of the person you want to chat with. Such as yours is Tessa, whatever the person is going by- it's highlighted in blue. It will take you to that persons info. Choose PM=private message and send your email that way, much safer. 

Hope this helps. :thumbup:


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

That is sooo pretty and cute. Where would I get the pattern or are you able to email me b thanks


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

That is so unique, I love it. Lovely job. I also keep my really old patterns you never know when one of them speaks to you to knit it up


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, I think Dorothy is overwhelmed with the response she got on her collared sweater. She is bogged down with e-mails to send. I am patiently waiting for mine also but am willing to wait for such an awesome pattern. She did such a remarkable job that she really got us wanting it. Hope we get ours soon. Hang in there.


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Please share the pattern with us.


----------



## zoavli (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, Dorthy can you send me a copy of the cardican you have just finnished please Itis unusual and different email is .thankyou.


----------



## carmencrowe (May 3, 2011)

I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

poor Dorothy, she's going to be sorry she posted this sweater. everyone wants the pattern and it's going to take her forever to answer us all. But it is so lovely, it's hard for us knitters to resist wanting to make it. I only hope I can do it up as nicely as she did!!!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Dorothy, I hate to be a pest, have you finished sending the collared sweater pattern? If so I did not get one. If you have not sent them yet, then I am waiting anxiously. Thank you so much.


----------



## Dbronx (Mar 22, 2011)

Can you please share the pattern for the sweater with the ruffle collar. Its sooo beautiful 

thanks in advance
Blessings


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I would love the pattern. No intention to make it right away, but like you, I will hope there is a purpose in the future and I will have it on file!


----------



## zubella (Feb 6, 2011)

Could you possible send me the pattern for the baby sweater with the pretty pink collar? thanks so much


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

do you share your patterns, if so I would love to have this on for my 1st great grandchild due in October. is my email address if you would like to share. many thanks xx


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How very special. I am going to start my first baby swetter in about a week. Have never knitted one. Kind of scary, want to be sure it is just right. A gift for a new Mom. Why do we wait so long to start a new learning. I have been doing every kind of craft for 45 years. Yet I have been worried about making a swetter. Thanks for the picture. Helps to know how they should look.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I would love the pattern for this one. 



thank you ,it lovely


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

Dorothy, you are so talented - and prolific! Are you a "speed knitter"? Do you use the continental or the European method? Just curious, sometimes I feel so very slow compared to many of the women here (I am a "thrower" ) .


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Purplemuse, I too feel I am slow but doesn't matter cuz I love to knit anyway. I may not get as many done in a time span but every stitch is a joy anyway. When done I look forward to another project. I am selfish, I knit for me and then for whomever I give it to.


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Purplemuse, I too feel I am slow but doesn't matter cuz I love to knit anyway. I may not get as many done in a time span but every stitch is a joy anyway. When done I look forward to another project. I am selfish, I knit for me and then for whomever I give it to.


Thanks Kichi, it is always nice to know I am not alone 

I too knit for pleasure (and sanity!), and having gifts to offer loved ones are a bonus. There are those times though I wish I were faster - especially when those unexpected occasions pop up and I would really love to gift someone in a short time.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Purplemuse, Yeah,wish I had time between my projects to fill in some of those to put away for just that reason. Most of my knitting is not for family, I get, "Not another sweater." or whatever I've made. I do mine for those who have very little, pets who need but people can't afford. I have even frogged just to have the yarn to do something else to make, I often can't afford much either. I have no idea what it is like to knit with nice yarn.If it costs more than a few bucks I can't buy it. BUT, I knit as much as I can with the funds available. It's the knitting for me.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Folks: I have really goofed off over the past week or more when it comes to replying to my pattern requests. We had friends visit us from Alberta, we did a little travelling with our motor home. We were busy with Easter and then Mother's Day. Now I am down to earth again lol. Have I missed sending out any patterns that I promised. I don't want you all to think I goofed off completely. If I say I am going to do something, I will do it. Please let me know if I owe you a pattern. Thank you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes I understand, things do happen in our lives, knitting is nice but not the end all!


You do beautiful work.
Where do you live? we live in Alberta.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I did not receive the pattern. Please e-mail


Thanks!


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a very beautiful sweater, would you share a pattern?



Happy knitting
m


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a very beautiful sweater, would you share a pattern?



Happy knitting
m


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi georgethefifth
I hope you enjoy your company traveling in motor home, sounds like fun

Michaela


----------



## Reen (Apr 8, 2011)

I, too would love the patterns, the pink one reminds me of one my mother knit for my youngest sister in the late 50's. I would love to knit it for my granddaughter! Many thanks in advance


----------



## Catharina1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hope you enjoyed your time off. I too woyld love the beautiful pink sweater pattern.

Thank you very much. Hugs,Catharina


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I am sure I requested the pattern for the darling pink sweater. Thanks M ^j^


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the sweater-old fashioned. If you are sharing I'd love a copy. My e-mail is


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Dear Dorothy,
Please don't forget to send me the sweater pattern. I am looking forward to making it for my granddaughter to be born in July. I'd love all your patterns, especially this beautiful pink ruffled one.
God bless.
Thank you,
Elaine


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your work is beautiful, I also would like a copy. 
Charlotte


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Please if you would share I would also like the pattern.


Thank you if you decide to share.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

LOVE the neck!


----------



## Dbronx (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater can you please share this pattern the pink baby sweater with the ruffle collar. thanks in advance. Blessings


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm fairly new to this website and I see my request for a pattern but not sure how to retrieve it if it was sent .Can anyone help me figure it out? I sent my private e-mail address


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

cside, I am sure you will receive your pattern. I ask you please be patient, Dorothy has been asked to send out over 300 requests and she is doing her best. Who knew this little sweater would light up the interest as it has? Anyway, please give her a little more time.


----------



## LRHBeads (Apr 3, 2011)

I wish I had a baby girl to knit for. I love this sweet little girly sweater.
Linda


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

LRHBeads, Why do you need a little girl to knit this adorable sweater for? Knit it anyway and gift it or sell it. Do you have nieces? If so do they play dolls, a doll sweater. Or you can do as many here do and buy a life size doll and keep her dressed well in all your knits. Wish I could afford one and I would do the same. Knitting is for fun, not just to have someone to give it to. Maybe a few years from now someone will need it and you will have it.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

LRHBeads, 

Why not do it and gift to a hospital or childrens home, I am sure there are many needy causes!! I knit for dolls and babies for the fun of it and do this if I don't know anyone who is looking for some knitted items or I put them in 'My Box' for future gifting or future little ones of friends/family.

Aileen69 xxxxxxx


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. This was such a cute sweater -no wonder she got so many responses.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I am being patient waiting for the sweater pattern-------I can imagine having to send all of the e-mails from those that requested-----why not just put it here on the forum?? Anyway I will wait, I LOVE this little sweater. Thanks


----------



## kyliesnana (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,
I know you have been overwhelmed with requests for the pattern for this pink sweater with the collar Could you please email me a copy of it? Thanks Donna


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Dear Dorothy could I have the pattern for this sweater.I wold like to make it for my niece.thank you.I think all your sweaters are so beautiful.wish I could knit like you.please email to


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

hi Dorothy, sorry I'm late in returning my e-mail address, I get so tied up, looking thru these posted articles, then onto the free knit patterns, and before you know it, I've been on this computer for 2-3 hours,my, my, how the time does fly.... thanks in advance for the pattern.
I've recently gotten back into knitting, but just simple things, this past winter I've been busy knitting baby sock tops, and currently working on a child's sweater (from a free flyer @ JoAnn's) as soon as I get it sewed together, I'll have my granddaughter post it on this site.....


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

aileen: you are so right about keeping a "My Box" -- for items you have made - This past winter I've knitted about 13 N/B sock tops that I will donate to our local hospital (actually they are for the premies) - there is always a need for that size, as the regular N/B is too big for the premies...it's a good feeling to be able to give them away...I've also knitted larger child sizes and forwarded them to my son while he was in Panshir, Afghan. the elevation is very high, and the sock tops we so appreciated - the colors were not important- warmth was the important thing. I just love this site, being able to go thru, and see all the goodies that have been knitted - this is a great group of ladies... Thanks, everyone...


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dorothy that is beautiful. ive never thought to knit in a wide rib all over like that it looks lovely and cuddly too.


----------



## Mollymable (Mar 24, 2011)

I would also love to have the pattern...it is absolutely beautiful! Thanks so much!


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Perhaps "George the Fourth" is keeping you busy-sure looks like a cutie---my "Miss Gina Rose" keeps me busy (a black toy poodle)------but I am anxiously waiting the pattern for the pink sweater. I just learned yesterday that I am getting twin girls in Oct.--wouldn't they look pretty in sweaters like this. Thanks agin for sharing. M ^j^


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters. I would love to have these patterns. Thank you for sharing with us...



georgethefifth said:


> The blue, pink & 2 colour sweaters have been in my collection for at least 35 - 40 years depending on which sweater we are talking about. If you want the patterns please send me your e-mail address & I will e-mail them to you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dorothy,

I would be grateful for whatever patterns you can send. My Mother in law was just shy of her 101st bd when she died and knitted on sz 1 needles much of the time when she knit for my kids as babies. I still never found all/any of her patterns, just her dp needles. I still wonder if my rotten brother in law took them and sold them. Many were old family patterns that her mother wrote down in a shorthand. Thank you in advance.


----------



## kyliesnana (Apr 3, 2011)

Thought I would send you my email address and ask if you could send me the pattern for that beautiful pink baby sweater with the collar. 
Thanks,
Donna


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

knittingnana said:


> Beautiful sweaters. I would love to have these patterns. Thank you for sharing with us... [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we are all waiting for the pink one - with ruffles around the yoke. (thanks)


----------



## birdlinda (Mar 19, 2011)

you are a beautiful knitter--I am going to be a gramma again this year and would like a copy of your patterns----thank-you


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi folks, if I have promised to share a pattern with any of you out there, please remind me & I will send it to you asap. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Dorothy, what is that pattern? I absolutely love it!
Please share!
Laney in Ohio


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dorothy, You need to just address an e-mail to EVERYONE and do one attachment for each pattern, otherwise it will take you a month of Sunday's to do all these!!! It is no wonder everyone wants them. (I won't bother you) This is just another example of old is best. What a beautiful sweater and so comfortable with no restricting ribbing at bottom or sleeve. This looks like a very special little jacket and the collar is such a special addition. It would also be cute with a white ruffle. The rib does make a nice deep pleat look. One of my favorite baby patterns is right about that age (40 years). It is so worn, I have even purchased second booklet at a used book store so that I can keep making it. Classics are just irreplaceable. Keep up the good work - Love to see all your gorgeous things.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

What a pretty sweater! I love the collar! Any baby would be
extra pretty & warm in it!


----------



## Dbronx (Mar 22, 2011)

Understand the demand for this baby sweater(pink with ruffle collar) Please do not forget me, I still want the pattern. e-mail on previous mail. God Bless


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

beautiful sweater. Would love to have the pattern. Many thanks and Blessings.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I have not yet received the pattern for the darling pink sweater. PLEASE send to: [email protected]

Thnk you.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Too too sweet!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

How lovely! I am so inspired by all of you and I think before the year is out I will try to do a sweater.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

You did a beautiful job, Love it. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Thats exactly what I was saying about people asking for the pattern, if they could either post it along with the attachment or direct us to where we might be able to locate it, can be rather frustrating. Guess we are all busy with our knitting & just forget to responsed.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I too am disappointed that the pattern for this darling pink sweater has not been sent out----one copy to the Forum would catch us all-----------I Hope to see it soon. M ^j^


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love the pink sweater w/collar my email is I know you've had lots of requests.Can't wait to have my copy. Pauline in Maine


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Give up they either don't want you to have it or just forgotten to get round to post it, somehow I think it could be the first as so many people have requested and I haven't read of anyone getting a copy which is ashame, but there you go. It would have been nice to get a reply one way or another.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I know that sound harsh but i tend to agree...?


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

PM georgethefifth and just remind her. She has been inundated with requests not only to this one, but a few others.

To PM: go to the first page and click on her name. You will then be taken to her information. Look for the blue PM and click on it. Type in your request, reminding her of which pattern, then send. Give her time, she will get around to it. 

It is usually helpful to read the full thread of the topic and most concerns will be answered.

Hope this helped...


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

WEll today I did a PM to "georgethefifth" as was suggested---------I suggested she send the pattern or website to the Forum and that we would all appreciate it ---- Let's hope it happens. M ^j^


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Had no trouble making a copy of the photo for the pink sweater. Again thank you. Sarah


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

would you please let me know how you made a copy? Thank you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Dbronx (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, I know you have had many I mean many requests for this pattern. I also requested for the pattern some time ago
and I have not recieved it, I guess you are backed up so just in case I fell thru the crake I would like to have the pattern the one with the ruffe collar Thanks in advance and God Bless you for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## Judy Paolo (Jun 11, 2011)

I would love this sweater, just beautiful and the collar is stunning. I also need a special sweater for a baby boy. If you would or can send me the pattern(s)


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Just saw the photo and it is truly adorable. Some of the old patterns are beautiful. Thanks for showing it to us again. Now, how may I get hold of the pattern?


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

thank you, Kathy from Colorado.


----------



## Betts (Jun 4, 2011)

I too, would love a copy of the beautiful pink sweater!!It is so beautiful. Your work is very professional!!Thank you so much!! Betts


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

hi dorothy, I love this site, and love to look at everyones, handy work, (like a child, in the old days, going thru the Sears catalog at Christmas) I spend hours, looking, then I can't remember just where I saw "THE ONE" I wanted to knit.  Now I keep a pen and paper, close by and jot down the item/name. I too, would like a copy of the sweater pattern. - your knitting is awesome, thank again Gloria


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

You did a beautiful job, Love it.

Many thanks.[/quote]

Would you send me the patern again, did not receive it yet.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, this is a picture of the 4th baby sweater I made this month. Blessings, Dorothy


Could you direct us to the site where we might be able to print it off have alook etc and that way we can have alook without bothering you all the time. Many thanks


----------



## birdlinda (Mar 19, 2011)

I absolutely love your baby sweater with a ruffle--are you willing to share-----I have a grandchild coming and I would love to knit this sweater--thanks linda


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Another lovely sweater.


----------



## flavin (Jul 10, 2011)

May I please get a copy of the pink sweater with the beautiful collar.
My e-mail is [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## dabbler (Jun 23, 2011)

Found your sweater in ruffled sweater search. Would you please send a copy of the pattern to me also when you have the time? My e-mail is [email protected] Tx in advance.


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

wow you are going gung ho on all the beautiful things


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

As you can see I'm behind in reading and trying to see what I missed. This sweater is adorable. Just love it.

Kathy


----------



## dabbler (Jun 23, 2011)

I would love to have a copy of your beautiful pattern at [email protected] txvm.


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just beautiful


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

The blue, pink & 2 colour sweaters have been in my collection for at least 35 - 40 years depending on which sweater we are talking about. If you want the patterns please send me your e-mail address & I will e-mail them to you. Blessings, Dorothy
Blessings, Dorothy

May I also have the patterns: [email protected]

awsome!


----------

